# Ross Archery



## bulldawgs (Feb 10, 2008)

Do Ross bows compete with the big names in the business like Mathews, Hoyt, PSE and Bowtech?


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

Not anymore. They did make a good product, though.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Justin17 said:


> Not anymore. They did make a good product, though.


Not anymore? Better read up. Bowtech bought Ross. Bowtech owns Diamond. Savage bought Bowtech. Somebody must think Ross is competitive.


----------



## Nightmaregundog (Nov 23, 2007)

*not so fast*

bowtech hasnt bought anything yet. G5, Ross, and the IRS are all still in court!


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*yes they do*



bulldawgs said:


> Do Ross bows compete with the big names in the business like Mathews, Hoyt, PSE and Bowtech?


They compete very well with those bows you mentioned. They are especially priced better whether or not you beat the guys shooting those other bows is entirely up to you. ROSS archery will still be ROSS archery and the bow you own will be covered under warranty. You can check out the ROSS archery forum if you'd like and you can get more information about them there. PM me and I will get you what you need to join. The above post is only opinion and so is mine for that matter, but I question the credentials of someone who has probably gotten there information through the grapevine.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Ross made a fine product. I am sure Bowtech will continue with the quality and shootability that Ross was known for.


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

I shoot a Ross 337 for 3-d and like it just fine. The speed is good and it is very smooth drawing. I have been shooting longer ATA bows and if I could change 1 thing on the bow it would be a longer ATA. They do make a good line of bows.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Nightmaregundog said:


> bowtech hasnt bought anything yet. G5, Ross, and the IRS are all still in court!


Was listed "Official" earlier this week. ATers have already started names that are impossible to pronounce.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

any bow can win at 3d.

its not the bow ,its the guy (or girl) tuning and shooting the bow..


----------



## ACES (May 18, 2006)

They definitely compete and are well priced also.


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*What will change at ROSS ....*

If indeed this gets done ... there bildfold just EXPLODED in size and they will indeed be in the hunt and without question in line to expand there operation and to some degree the performance of there bows. 

Bowtech + (Ross ) = *RO$$*


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Nightmaregundog said:


> bowtech hasnt bought anything yet. G5, Ross, and the IRS are all still in court!


Do a search and you find some helpful info.


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

bulldawgs said:


> Do Ross bows compete with the big names in the business like Mathews, Hoyt, PSE and Bowtech?


PSwhat?


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

:happy1::moviecorn


----------

